# Gulf Fleet No. 31



## Takakjian

Does anyone know anything about the loss of the offshore supply boat Gulf Fleet No. 31 in the Northern red sea in September of 1985??
This would have been about a month before the big merger took place between Gulf Fleet, Zapata Marine Service and Jackson Marine which resulted in the formation of Zapata Gulf Marine Service.

Cheers,
Eric


----------



## exsailor

Eric,

This may be of interest - www.shipwrecksofegypt.com/images/shippages/gulffleet31.html

Dennis.


----------



## Takakjian

Thanks Dennis,

I had seen that site as well. I'm curious if anyone has any first hand knowledge of what happened to the boat.

Cheers,
Eric


----------



## George Tait

*G.f.31*

Re; Gulf Fleet 31,
Is that the ship that ran over;
" the brothers rocks" located north end of the red sea ?
My input; I believe the captain was Tom Lester, a texan. I sailed with tom as mate aboard..... one of the G.F. vessels(can't remember which one) working out of Bombay/Madras in the early 80's. 
Tom was ex US Navy diver and ......I have to say... a real difficult man. 
He had health problems related to his time diving and his manner could change in seconds from pleasant to ..... real aggressive due, as he told me, to his health problems.
He was one old ...."Texas hardass" thats for sure... 
memories memories


----------



## cueball44

1985 Gulf Fleet 31 struck a reef off the north-east tip of Shaabruhr Umm Qammar, crew abandoned ship, it remained sitting atop the reef for a few weeks before dropping over the edge and descending to where she lies now. The wreck lies upright on a large rocky outcropping and perpendicular to the north-east tip of the Shaabruhr Umm Qammar reef at a maximum depth of 108 meters. Divers located the wreck in 1995.


----------

